# Springer spaniels for chukars



## massmanute

Have any of you used springer spaniels or other flushing breed for chukars? I'm talking about wild chukars, not planted birds at the hunting club. (I'm not criticizing hunting clubs, but the question is about wild birds.)

Thanks.


----------



## chukarflusher

I never have in an also curious because I always have better luck with a bigger ranging dog so have always wandered how it would be people do it without dogs so it's gotta be productive good question


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Yes, best dog I'll probably ever have . He loved pheasants and chukars, did a great job too. He passed away about a year ago, they are high strung but he was the best hunter of a dog I've had or been around, at times he wasn't the best listener though.


----------



## hossblur

I worked for a Springer field trialer, one night his prize bitch got out and the neighbors black lab couldn't take the seduction so I got a puppy out of her. The traditionally trained field trial dogs with the quartering a field doing so in chukar land wouldn't last long, to much wasted energy. That puppy I got years ago I didn't train to quarter and he was a spectacular upland dog, they have great noses. Interestingly enough he hated water. In short I hunted the dog for everything, although I cut his flags and ears back before I would let him leave the house. I prefer flushing dogs. So yeah, I would use a springer to chase them, just like I use my lab to chase pheasants. If your question is should I GET one for hunting chukars, I personally think there are better suited dogs for chukars if you don't favor flushers over pointers.


----------



## Packfish

Always liked Springers - had one years ago but I have never favored flushers over pointers for Chukars.
Just a personal opinion- you will have a enjoyable time though.


----------



## bamacpl

My pup isn't a springer but tends to flush however he doesn't range out too far which tends to work in my favor most of the time. For chuker id prefer a pointer!


----------



## Sawbillslayer

I had a springer back when I was 13 and that is all we used him for was chuckars. Was a **** good dog would stay close about 20 yards in front of you. They listen well. I have been thinking of getting another one.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I used my Springer for waterfowl and upland game. He was a great all around versatile dog, but he was definitely better at pheasant hunting than anything else. I'm with the others on this and prefer a pointing dog when hunting chukars.


----------



## massmanute

Fowlmouth said:


> I used my Springer for waterfowl and upland game. He was a great all around versatile dog, but he was definitely better at pheasant hunting than anything else. I'm with the others on this and prefer a pointing dog when hunting chukars.


I've heard that Springers are pheasant hunting machines.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I bet you can teach Springers to do anything. 

They are definitely a lot less stubborn than my wirehair, but it may be a little tougher to find birds.

Though, A good bird dog can find any bird any where.


----------



## Kyriakos

hossblur said:


> I worked for a Springer field trialer, one night his prize bitch got out and the neighbors black lab couldn't take the seduction so I got a puppy out of her. The traditionally trained field trial dogs with the quartering a field doing so in chukar land wouldn't last long, to much wasted energy. That puppy I got years ago I didn't train to quarter and he was a spectacular upland dog, they have great noses. Interestingly enough he hated water. In short I hunted the dog for everything, although I cut his flags and ears back before I would let him leave the house. I prefer flushing dogs. So yeah, I would use a springer to chase them, just like I use my lab to chase pheasants. If your question is should I GET one for hunting chukars, I personally think there are better suited dogs for chukars if you don't favor flushers over pointers.


 How does s springer spaniel Hunt if you dont teach him to quarter? I am a New Hunter and all i know is that springer spaniels quarter but i dont know how they Hunt on their own. I also want my springer for chukars and i know quartering isnt the thing, but how Will i train him to Hunt and locate birds


----------

